# Finding a job as a motorcycle mechanic - non-EU citizen



## bb322 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello, I recently received a job offer to work in Barcelona, so I'm planning to move there with my partner who is a motorcycle mechanic, so he would like to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic there, but he doesn't speak Spanish, so I am wondering how likely it is he will be able to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic not knowing Spanish?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

bb322 said:


> Hello, I recently received a job offer to work in Barcelona, so I'm planning to move there with my partner who is a motorcycle mechanic, so he would like to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic there, but he doesn't speak Spanish, so I am wondering how likely it is he will be able to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic not knowing Spanish?


Very unlikely !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bb322 said:


> Hello, I recently received a job offer to work in Barcelona, so I'm planning to move there with my partner who is a motorcycle mechanic, so he would like to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic there, but he doesn't speak Spanish, so I am wondering how likely it is he will be able to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic not knowing Spanish?


:welcome:

Your flags suggest that you're from the USA, so_ please_ make sure that the company has secured you a work visa before you come. 

You say 'partner' - so I assume that you aren't married? In that case he would need a visa in his own right in order to move here. Any company would have to prove that no other EU citizen were available to take the position.

With unemployment still around 25% in Spain, I'm sure you can appreciate that the chances of a visa as a motorcycle mechanic are pretty much zero. Even if he could find a company willing to employ him & apply for the visa!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

bb322 said:


> Hello, I recently received a job offer to work in Barcelona, so I'm planning to move there with my partner who is a motorcycle mechanic, so he would like to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic there, but he doesn't speak Spanish, so I am wondering how likely it is he will be able to find a job as a motorcycle mechanic not knowing Spanish?


If he is a good mechanic try it,in Barcelona there are a lot of places in motorcicles industries,(there are a lot of mechanic too)I think if he is real good in his job dont find problems to get a job here without spanish language.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mickbcn said:


> If he is a good mechanic try it,in Barcelona there are a lot of places in motorcicles industries,(there are a lot of mechanic too)I think if he is real good in his job dont find problems to get a job here without spanish language.


But he doesn't have a work permit mickbcn - so he can't legally work


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

bb322 said:


> he doesn't speak Spanish


He would need to speak Catalan also..


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> But he doesn't have a work permit mickbcn - so he can't legally work


Hum, this is another history.. but if he is a good specialist his boss will prepare the papers for him...I think.!! (the good football players don't have problems for come here to work)


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

BobfromFrance said:


> He would need to speak Catalan also..


If he is good in his job he don't have problems with the languages because he speak english if his language where swahili for example will be different,the motorcicles don't speak languages,


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

In Catalonia the unemploiment is around the 14% now.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

13,2 % now sorry


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

Though the costs will be enormous ( tools, registering, etc ) and the taxes very high; it might be better to start your own 1 man shop.

The only thing in that equation going your way is that the rent for commercial premises are pretty cheap with a 1 or 2 month deposit.

Good luck.

Also remember that if you are coming on a tourist visa (90 days), any other type of visa needs to be done in your home country. I do not know if you get married to a Spanish national during that time. Best have copies of your birth certificate and all the relevant documentation that will be needed before you arrive.


----------



## bb322 (Aug 26, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Your flags suggest that you're from the USA, so_ please_ make sure that the company has secured you a work visa before you come.
> 
> ...


Getting a work visa is going to be taken care of before I come. They are already prepared for the visa process as I am coming from the USA to work there. And yes, I am not married. If I was married he would be able to come without getting a visa? 

And yes I am aware that they have to prove that no one in Spain or Europe is qualified for the position, but people move to Europe and work there all of the time, as I am, so I don't think it's that unrealistic? Or is it just unrealistic to get a visa as a mechanic?


----------



## bb322 (Aug 26, 2017)

mickbcn said:


> If he is a good mechanic try it,in Barcelona there are a lot of places in motorcicles industries,(there are a lot of mechanic too)I think if he is real good in his job dont find problems to get a job here without spanish language.


That was what I was thinking, I hope that would be the case. As far as I know a lot of people in Barcelona know English as it's a pretty multi-cultural city, and you can find English speakers everywhere since they are needed for tourism, so I figured that at least some of his co-workers would know English so they can communicate.


----------



## bb322 (Aug 26, 2017)

BobfromFrance said:


> Though the costs will be enormous ( tools, registering, etc ) and the taxes very high; it might be better to start your own 1 man shop.
> 
> The only thing in that equation going your way is that the rent for commercial premises are pretty cheap with a 1 or 2 month deposit.
> 
> ...


How realistic would it be for him to start his own shop not knowing the language initially? He plans to learn it while we are there though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bb322 said:


> Getting a work visa is going to be taken care of before I come. They are already prepared for the visa process as I am coming from the USA to work there. And yes, I am not married. If I was married he would be able to come without getting a visa?
> 
> And yes I am aware that they have to prove that no one in Spain or Europe is qualified for the position, but people move to Europe and work there all of the time, as I am, so I don't think it's that unrealistic? Or is it just unrealistic to get a visa as a mechanic?


Yes if you were married he'd be able to accompany you - I'm not sure if he'd be able to work though without a work visa in his own right. They are issued to specific people for specific jobs.

I certainly think it's unrealistic to expect a garage to go through the expensive & time consuming process of applying for a visa for him, when there are so many mechanics in Spain & Europe, so a successful application is unlikely. And he'd have to remain in the US while the application was in process too. 

As for setting up on his own.... check out visas for entreprenuers... _emprendedores_ in Spanish. The financial requirements are HIGH.


----------

